# Issues after changing Bolt video to 4K 60fps...



## chrism16 (Oct 3, 2016)

So I got a new Bolt about 2 months ago and it worked great until I got my 4K TV and changed video settings to 4K 60fps and pass through. Almost immediately after that I started experiencing 2 issues that would come and go randomly. The first is when I would go to play a previously recorded program a white snowy screen would appear as soon as I press play. That particular issue could be resolved by powering the unit and no recording was ever affected, any recorded show always played back fine after unit was reset. The second is a 1-2 second delay with a black screen when any remote button is pressed on the remote that controls a Tivo function. When you change a channel, go to Tivo central, and FF/RW for instance. It is impossible to FF a show and stop at the exact spot you want because when you press the button the show starts to FF, the screen goes black and when you press the button again to stop it goes black again at which point the place you wanted to stop has already gone by. It is very frustrating. Sometimes powering the unit will fix this issue and sometimes it wont. These two issues come and go by themselves and in no pattern I have recognized. I have tried changing video back to 1080P automatic to no avail as it seems these problems are permanently set in box now for some reason. When I first set Bolt video to 4K and tested the screen was black as it wasnt processing the signal for some reason. But the Netflix app showed and played 4K content sometimes. And other times maybe 30 mins later Netflix would not show 4K content. I thought this may be a handshake issue however I am still having other problems in normal 1080P mode with just an HD signal which makes me believe there is some kind of a software glitch. I have also kept my eye on my wifi signal which has not gone under 50mbps (normally between 80-130mbps). My router is a Nighthawk and is only about 20 ft from the TV and Tivo. I am using Audioquest 2.0/ 18gbps Cinnamon HDMI with a Sony XBR-65X750D TV on HDMI port 3 which is 2.2 HDCP HDR enabled. Tivo techs say they have seen this issue with some other folks but I am curious if anyone here has seen this and if they were able to resolve it without replacing the box. That is what I am going to be pressing for very shortly if it continues.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Recently everyone was having black screen issues when skipping, ffing and rewing. it seems to have been fixed . i dont see the complaints nor does my Bolt have those issues. I am guessing your "snow" is the equivalent of black screen on other tv's. I would reboot or restart the tv, tivo and tuning adaptor. Others who own your tv may have better advice. you are using the HDMI cable Tivo provided, correct?


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

chrism16 said:


> So I got a new Bolt about 2 months ago and it worked great until I got my 4K TV and changed video settings to 4K 60fps and pass through. Almost immediately after that I started experiencing 2 issues that would come and go randomly. The first is when I would go to play a previously recorded program a white snowy screen would appear as soon as I press play. That particular issue could be resolved by powering the unit and no recording was ever affected, any recorded show always played back fine after unit was reset. The second is a 1-2 second delay with a black screen when any remote button is pressed on the remote that controls a Tivo function. When you change a channel, go to Tivo central, and FF/RW for instance. It is impossible to FF a show and stop at the exact spot you want because when you press the button the show starts to FF, the screen goes black and when you press the button again to stop it goes black again at which point the place you wanted to stop has already gone by. It is very frustrating. Sometimes powering the unit will fix this issue and sometimes it wont. These two issues come and go by themselves and in no pattern I have recognized. I have tried changing video back to 1080P automatic to no avail as it seems these problems are permanently set in box now for some reason. When I first set Bolt video to 4K and tested the screen was black as it wasnt processing the signal for some reason. But the Netflix app showed and played 4K content sometimes. And other times maybe 30 mins later Netflix would not show 4K content. I thought this may be a handshake issue however I am still having other problems in normal 1080P mode with just an HD signal which makes me believe there is some kind of a software glitch. I have also kept my eye on my wifi signal which has not gone under 50mbps (normally between 80-130mbps). My router is a Nighthawk and is only about 20 ft from the TV and Tivo. I am using Audioquest 2.0/ 18gbps Cinnamon HDMI with a Sony XBR-65X750D TV on HDMI port 3 which is 2.2 HDCP HDR enabled. Tivo techs say they have seen this issue with some other folks but I am curious if anyone here has seen this and if they were able to resolve it without replacing the box. That is what I am going to be pressing for very shortly if it continues.


I had the same issue. I solved it by turning off 'Deep Color' on my LG set.

Drove me nuts too!


----------



## keith023 (Jan 12, 2016)

Turning off Deep Color gets rid of HDR support though...


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

I got black screen with my brand new bolt+ my 4K set (vizio m43-c1) doesn't have hdr or deep color, I also had black screen issues (with sound) it borked my TV too, had to hard reboot everything. There is something odd about the 4K negotiation on bolts IMO reading all the different issues (like the Samsung issues).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

keith023 said:


> Turning off Deep Color gets rid of HDR support though...


The Bolt models don't have HDR capability right now.


----------



## Sunderlandgreen (Mar 16, 2017)

*Tivo Bolt support the following formats:*
Additional Direct Play video support:

MKV container with H.264 video encoding
Considerations:

MP4 container content must be "Web Optimized" to allow Direct Play.
Direct Play of 4K video is supported as long as the content conforms to the 4K media properties mentioned earlier.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a bolt connected to a P50-C1 2016 Vizio P series Smartcast set with the HDMI cable that came with the bolt and just left the bolt in the automatic video selection mode and it has always selected the 4K 60fps mode and never have had any problems. My set will be 1 year old this coming Saturday and have run every firmware that has been released in the last year.


----------

